# vzw 4g/3g outage nation wide



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Vzw 4g/3g outrage (almost) nation wide, posting just because I spent hours trying to figure out why a ROM ive flashed serveal times before killed my 4g, only to find after sfb to find still having problems, only after I visited twitter did I realize its not my phone... Thank goodness for backups


----------



## deadman009 (Sep 29, 2011)

Same here. I reflashed thinking it just was a fluke but it was actually just vzw messing up. Hope they fix it.


----------



## JBeXX (Aug 13, 2011)

Same here. Was just about to reflash my ROM to see if it fixed it. Glad I saw this before I did .


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't had any trouble all day, still on 4G now. I've been tethering my laptop since 2 pm at work, good 2-3 bar signal all day. I read on twitter there were problems, too. Last time there was an outage the only phones affected were ones that had disconnected from the network and tried to reconnect.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad im not alone. Lol. I also flashed a new rom thinking it was the rom.


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

i was wondering why i didnt have 3g i usually just have it on 3g instead of 4g with my bionic but i had 4g but no 3g now i know why.. **** that


----------



## madjokeer (Aug 22, 2011)

Would this affect GPS, my GPS was not locating any satellites

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

madjokeer said:


> Would this affect GPS, my GPS was not locating any satellites
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Mine too

Sent using my BIONIC running [R3]BLURR3D v1.7PBX a TH3ORY ROM


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

This shit is WAY too common lately. Verizon needs to do something right to keep customers happy. This sucks


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

darkrom said:


> This shit is WAY too common lately. Verizon needs to do something right to keep customers happy. This sucks


I really wouldn't call it common... In fact I never lost 3g... Don't live in a 4g area. I know this doesn't happen on Verizon often, though in my area it happens all the time to ATT and sprint. T-Mobile is fine though. Last "nationwide" outage didn't effect me either... I think the term "nationwide" should be reconfigured. If it were true I'd have lost data too.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Back up now...in
Vermont anyway.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

Odd when I shut wifi off 3g now comes on. Used to have both

Sent using my BIONIC running [R3]BLURR3D v1.7PBX a TH3ORY ROM


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I really wouldn't call it common... In fact I never lost 3g... Don't live in a 4g area. I know this doesn't happen on Verizon often, though in my area it happens all the time to ATT and sprint. T-Mobile is fine though. Last "nationwide" outage didn't effect me either... I think the term "nationwide" should be reconfigured. If it were true I'd have lost data too.


Its 100% Nationwide. My friends back in NYC are having similar issues, and im all the way in Nevada. Some people didnt get 3g issues, but i did, and so did people on the east coast. If 4g is out in most west coast locations, as well as east coast, it sounds "nationwide" to me.


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm still having problems .. 3g is showing but not workin well and 4g is cuttin out.. ****


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine was out yesterday but I'm back to no 3G after lunch, it worked fine this morning. 4G shows but it doesnt work, like last night. I'm getting 1X but it is intermittent.


----------



## gwbennett (Jul 25, 2011)

Well "luckily" I live in an area where I am roaming with zero bars and the 1xRTT "data service" is too slow to even DO the speed test app. So I didn't notice


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

jzd5032 said:


> Its 100% Nationwide. My friends back in NYC are having similar issues, and im all the way in Nevada. Some people didnt get 3g issues, but i did, and so did people on the east coast. If 4g is out in most west coast locations, as well as east coast, it sounds "nationwide" to me.


If it were "100% nationwide" that means everybody does it not? Nobody I know around my area had any issues...


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

Its odd my wifes D2G has had no issues as to where my Bionic does

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

ProCompSolutions said:


> Its odd my wifes D2G has had no issues as to where my Bionic does
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's because the D2G runs off of Verizon's EVDO data network, whereas the Bionic and other 4G devices run on either LTE or eHRPD. It's those two network bands that are having issues. During the outage the other day, my phone had no data signal at all, but my gf's Fascinate had full data and voice signal.

ProComp, you're in the NoVA area right? My signal has been finicky since the outage, not as stable. I work next to Dulles Airport but live in Fairfax, same in both areas and Dulles even has it's own 4G tower.


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

This outage is still on going in Dallas. My Bionic is fine, but my friend's Bionic is down for the count.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Haha... i figured thats what happened! I just booted to a test of ny theme update... to no data! Did the whole revert process only to find still no data.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltansoos (Oct 13, 2011)

CA 3g down


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

My Question is...why hasn't this outage been on the national and local news. This is information the masses should know.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

berspal said:


> My Question is...why hasn't this outage been on the national and local news. This is information the masses should know.


I think it's cause not everyone is being affected. It also looks like it isn't affecting CDMA at all. I don't personally know anyone who has lost data. Very odd situation I wonder what is really going on. Talked to a few people on the west coast who also never had problems one of them with a Bionic.


----------



## gloa2000 (Dec 7, 2011)

Why do we have to pay the highest bills out there? to get the highest number of outage?
and why don't they send us an email regarding the outage? they send me emails every month saying my bills are due!
being a VZW customer over a decade, they finally make me to choose different carrier!


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Got my 4g back here in southern Ohio


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

gloa2000 said:


> Why do we have to pay the highest bills out there? to get the highest number of outage?
> and why don't they send us an email regarding the outage? they send me emails every month saying my bills are due!
> being a VZW customer over a decade, they finally make me to choose different carrier!


I completely agree. When I'm off work I'm going to call and "female dog" at them until I get a comp. This is ridiculous.


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

*
Is it more or right before a big hit phone is "expected" to be released that their is a nation wide 4G outage? I think verizon is testing their network or something. I think verizon is doing something ON PURPOSE. Thoughts?*


----------



## TechnoHippie (Dec 8, 2011)

both 3G and 4G were down here in Hawaii. After a few hours 3G came back - and now it appears 4G is back online as well.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Got my 4g back here in southern Ohio


Well, mine aint..lol... maybe you are in southeastern ohio instead of southwestern?

It came back for a bit but its gone again here.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

xkape said:


> Well, mine aint..lol... maybe you are in southeastern ohio instead of southwestern?
> 
> It came back for a bit but its gone again here.


Cincinnati area


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

well.. i hate you then...lol im going to go check my phone again now









sweet.. i do have it.. time for some 10 cent apps.... finally


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

xkape said:


> well.. i hate you then...lol im going to go check my phone again now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

as much as people want to complain how bad Verizon is then go to a LESSER NETWORK WHERE YOU WILL COMPLAIN DAY AND NIGHT....the world isn't perfect and neither is Verizon but it rarely fails us so i would like to say thank verizon for having widespread 3g/4g whereas noone else in my area can compete...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing in Iowa.

Additionally, only 3g in Iowa.


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

Dallas Texas has been bouncing between 3G and offline all day. Wonder what was the update Verizon rolled out.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

why is everyone i know on here from Iowa?


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chicago here was out for an hour now back up and running 4g


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Was gone all day here in Massachusetts. Back now. All these "one day " outages will eventually add up to a month, which we wont be credited for.

I work in IT. It may sound crazy to some, but people have become reliant on wireless data for business purposes as well as pleasure. For some of us its more than just a slight inconvenience.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

xkape said:


> why is everyone i know on here from Iowa?


Field of Dreams, pal...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Ohhhhh the TYRANNY!!!! What have we become??!!??

Are any of you on a ***gasp*** desktop??

NO MOBILE [email protected]#$!


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder now if they were actually fixing something. This is first time my phone hides 3G icon when wifi is on. And ROM hasn't changed so seems it's on their end.

edit: thought I had read that somewhere. like from procomp on page 2 of thread. lol.

edit2: hate to hear others are having problems. I haven't today (not that it was a daily occurence anyway) and was hoping they'd made a simple change that was magical...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> I wonder now if they were actually fixing something. This is first time my phone hides 3G icon when wifi is on. And ROM hasn't changed so seems it's on their end.
> 
> edit: thought I had read that somewhere. like from procomp on page 2 of thread. lol.


Same here.

Plus my phone is acting goofy.


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

My data dropped and restarted twice as I typed this post. Make that three times.









My phone is acting just plain weird...


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Of course last night was my first test spin of the new powerboost mod. I concluded it was sh#t, because it killed my data completely. No 3g, 4g, then 3g would spit back on for 20 secs. Needless to say it wasn't powerboost that caused the issues. And this was my first offical issue with data drops. If this is what everyone has been complaining about, I fully understand now.


----------



## mfinchv1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Bloomington Indiana here...bionic on purity. This happend lastmonth as well...no 3g or 4g...mine was out almost all day and all night. Finallt came back on at round 10 lastnight. I even switched my phone to cmda only...still no 3g. I lasttime flashed my phone...etc...to only hear it was vwrs fault. So I called them this time...told them bout outtage lasttime...they ended up giving me a $30 credit...woohoo...lol. Gave that to me yesterday


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

berspal said:


> Dallas Texas has been bouncing between 3G and offline all day. Wonder what was the update Verizon rolled out.


Plano and Addison, 3g all day yesterday and today. Haven't changed settings to lte tho so no insight on that

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

liberty 2.0 i lost all data yesterday...i got 3g several hours later. some people in my company didn't lose anything but others had same experience as me. this morning some had 4g back without doing anything while i still just had 3g. i went ahead and rebooted which got me to 4g again so far so good since.


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

4G LTE outage resolved... now call VZW and get your prorated service credit.. which amounts to about 2 dollars and change.. BLAH


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

4g down only here inn cleveland

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

skatastic said:


> liberty 2.0 i lost all data yesterday...i got 3g several hours later. some people in my company didn't lose anything but others had same experience as me. this morning some had 4g back without doing anything while i still just had 3g. i went ahead and rebooted which got me to 4g again so far so good since.


actually i take that back the speeds are really bad getting like 2mbps down and like 100kpbs up


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

right now even 3g data speeds are embarrassingly slow


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I saw 1x for the first time ever on this phone today lol. #fail

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

4g seems to be back up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nygbaby91 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone having 4g issue this evening? All I have is 3g and that's in and out..had 4g until about 7pm ..then the issue I just mentioned ..anyone else?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

nygbaby91 said:


> Anyone having 4g issue this evening? All I have is 3g and that's in and out..had 4g until about 7pm ..then the issue I just mentioned ..anyone else?


Yes here in Tulsa ok


----------

